# how to prepare for the king edward entry test?



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

Salam

I'm currently in college in US..and have applied to Pakistan medical school..i have to take an entry exam..whats the best way to study..and are there any study guides or tutoring services provided.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Sorry, I can't help because I'm myself confused about a couple of things with KE. But since I don't want to start a new thread about KE, what is the application deadline for international students? I went on their site, but I'm having difficulty following their international admission procedure. 
I read somewhere that it's mostly based on IBCC, and that there is no entry test for international apps, but this year apparently the government policy changed and everyone has to take an admission test for med school. 

So anyone know if it's even possible to apply now? What is the admission based on?


----------



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

You should contact ibcc and send your transcript from h.S or college..and then you have to talk to Pakistan embassy for student visa.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, but I don't know the deadline for doing all this and I can't figure it out from the site.
Tell me the deadline, please? Thank you!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

I took the test last year and I probably have a copy of the model test paper UHS gave us last year; give me a day or two and I will post it here.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, I don't mean to be rude... but *what is the deadline for submitting application and IBCC to KE?*


----------



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

*Islamabad Head Office*
Abdul Qayyum,
Assistant Secretary(Attestation & Academics),
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen,
At Federal Board of Intermediate and
Secondary Education Building,
H-8/4, Islamabad
Phone; (051) 9235019
Fax; (051) 9250451
(051) 9250454

* Karachi Regional Office*
Assistant Secretary (Equivalence & Attestation),
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen,
At Board of Intermediate Education Building,
Bakhtiari Youth Centre,
North Nazimabad, 
Karachi-74700
Phone; (021) 6639878 
Fax; (021) 6639878 
*  Lahore Regional Office*

you should call and find out.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Assalamoaliku, sorry people I am kinda late in posting the paper, I had it typed and ready for posting but something happened and it got wiped put of my pc...anyways here is a part of it,(I am a very slow typer and don't have a scanner so I will be posting parts of the paper everyday-sorry for being so slowbut I can't help it)

SECTION 1- BIOLOGY
1 Animals obtain carbohydrates mainly from
A Glucose
B Starch
C Sucrose
D Glycogen

2 Factors affecting rate of enzyme reaction are
A Enzyme concentration
B Substrate
C Temperature
D All of these

3 Which of the folowing is correct sequence in biological methods
A OBSERVATION--->HYPOTHESIS--->LAW--->THEORY
B OBSERVATION--->HYPOTHESIS--->DEDUCTION---->TESTING OF DEDUCTION
C HYPOTHESIS--->OBSERVATION--->DEDUCTION--->TESTING OF DEDUCTION
D LAW--->THEORY--->DEDUCTION--->OBSERVATION

4 The plants which have foriegn DNA incorporated into their cells are called
A Short day plants
B Long day plants
C Day neutral plants
D Transgenic plants

5 Glyceraldehyde is a monosacharide which is
A Hexose
B Pentose 
C Tetrose
D Triose

6 The ringed monosachharide is 
A Glucopyranose
B Glucose
C Glyceraldehyde
D Ribose

7 The catalytic activities of enzymes are restricted to its
A Binding site
B Prosthetic group
C Activator
DActive site

8 If non-protein part is covalently bonded it is known as
A Co enzyme
B Holoenzyme
C Apoenzyme
D Prosthetic group

9 I n biological classification of corn Poaceae is its

A Order
B Family
C Class
D Genus

10 Edward Jenner is famous for
A Discovery of virus
B Introduction of binomial nomenclature
C Isolation of a virus
D Introduction of vaccine

11 In the binomial system of taxonomy, developed during the 18th century by C. Linnaeus, 
the first word of an organism,s name(ex **** sapiens) IS ITS 
A Species
B Genus
C Rce
D Family

12 Pigs are reservoirs to
A hepatitis A
B Hepatitis B 
C Hepatitis D
D Hepatitis E

13 Bacterial endospores function in,
A Reproduction
B Protein synthesis
C Survival
D Storage

14 The major locomotary structures in bacteria are,
A Flagella
B Fimbriae
C Pili
D Cilia

15 Mesosomes are internal extentions of the
A Cell wal
B Cell membrane
C Chromatin body
D Capsule

16 Parsitic protozoans that form spores at some stage in their life belong to which group?
A Ciliates
B Actinopods
C Diatoms
D Apicomplexans

17 Algae which have two shells composed of two halves that fit together like petri dish belong to
A Brown algae
B Diatoms
C Euglanoids
D Green algae

18 Algea in which body is differentiated into two blades, stipes and holdfast belong to
A Golden algae
B Diatoms
C Brown algae
D Euglenoids

19 Which statement is true about deutromycetes?
A They are called imperfect fungi
B Their asexual spores are called conidia
C It is a heterogenus polyphyletic group 
D They have both sexual and asexual reproduction

20 The male gametophyte of an angiosperm is the
A Anther
B Embryo sac
C Microspore
D Ovule

21 In annelids the oragans for excretion are
A Flame cells
B Nephridia
C Kidneys
D None of these

22 In mollusca the foot is used for,
A Capturing prey
B Locomotion
C Both A and B
D Neither A nor B

23 The yeast reproduces asexually by producing
A Spores
B Conida
C Fragments
D Buds

24 A plant requires potassium for
A Synthesizing protein 
B Synthesizing chlorophyll
C Opening and closing of stomata
D None of these

25 The leaves of ferns are called
A Fronds
B Ligule
C Ramenta
D Rachis

26 The parts of achegonium of adiantum are
A 2
B 3
C 4
D 5

27 The word gymnospermae means
A Seeded plants
B Naked seed
C Enclosed seed
D Closed seed

28 The first complete seed appeared approxiamately in late
A Silurian period
B Jurassic period
C Carboniferous period
D Devonian period

29 The respiratory system is most efficeint in
A Man
B Bird
C Fish
D Snake

30 The typical marine sponge is
A leucoselena
B Euplectella
C Sycon
D Spongilla

31 The function of nematocysts in body of colenterata is to
A Defend
B Reproduce
C Excrete
D Digest

32 Plants split water as a source of hydrogen was hypothesized by
A Van Niel
B Engelmann
C Robert Brown
D Louis Pasteur

33 Oxygen released during photosynthesis comes from
A Water
B Glucose
C Carbohydrate
D Soil

34 In dyspepsia there is
A Incomplete digestion
B Loss of appetite
C Abnormal amount of fat in the body
D Indigestion of food

35 In protection of an internal environment from the harms of fluctuations is the definition of which of the following?
A Osmoregulation
B Excretion
C Thermoregulation
D Homeostasis

36 The environment where the animals produce large amount of very dilute urine is
A Hypotonic aquatic
B Isotonic aquatic 
C Hypertonic Aquatic
D Terrestrial

37 Which of the folowing changes occur when skeletal muscle contracts?
A The A band shortens
B The I band shortens
C The Z line slides farther apart
D The actin filament contracts

38 The neuron net of hydra lacks
A Neurons
B Dendrites
C Connections
D Direction of impulse flow

39 Thyroid glands produce
A Thyroxines T3 and T4 and calcium
B Calcotonic
C Tri-iodothronine
D Tetraiodothyronine

40 Which of the following animals are viviparous/
A Mammals
B Birds
C Reptiles
D Amphibians

41 For how many days does menstrual cycle ussually last?
A 3-7 days
B 7-14 days
C 3-14 days
D 7-28 days

42 Growth rate is influenced by
A Hormones
B Water
C Vitamins
D All of these

43 Neurula is the stage in which embryo has
A Blastocoele
B Neural tube
C The germ layers
D Archenterons

44 Every gene starts with initiation codon
A AUG 
B UAA
C VAG
D VGA

45The hereditary material is
A DNA
B Proteins
C Both DNA and protein
D Neither DNA nor protein

46 Chromosomes of different types are
A Meta centric
B Telocentric
C Acrocentric
D All of the above

47 A hetero zygote offspring quantitatively exceeds phenotypic expression of both **** zygote parents due to
A Dominance 
B Incomplete dominance
C Over dominance
D Codominance


48 How many gene pairs contribute to wheat grain color?
A 1
B 2
C 3
D 4

49 Genetically engineered bacteria have been to
A Clean up pollutants of environment
B Increase fertility
C Kill the insects and pests
D All of the above 

50 Which of these is incorrectly matched?
A Protoplast- plant cell engineering
B RFLPS-DNA fingerprinting
C DNA polymerase- PCR
D DNA ligase- mapping human chromosomes

51 Gel electro phoresis
A Can't be used on nucleotides
B Measures the size of plasmids
C Tells whether viruses are infectious
D Measures the change and sizes of proteins and DNA fragments

52 The gill pouches of mammals and birds embryos are
A Support for "ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny"
B Homologous structures
C Used by embryos to breathe
D Evidence for the degeneration of unused body parts

53 The samllest biological unit that can evolve over time is
A A particular cell
B An individual environment
C A population
D A species

54 In population with two alleles for a particular locus B and b the allel frequency of B is 0.7. What would be the frequency of heterozygode if the population is in hardy-wiennberg equilibrium?
A 0.7
B 0.42
C 0.49
D 0.21

55 In struggle for existence only those animals survive whicha re
A Fittest
B Fastest 
C Largest
D Cleverest

56 Which tpe of struggle is more challenging?
A Inter specific 
B Intra-specific
C Famines
D Unfavourable condition

57 Galapagos islands visited by Darwin are near
A South Africa
B Europe
C South America
D Australia

58 The study of different alleles of a particular gene found in a population is called
A Genetic cod
B Genetic pool
C Genotypes
D Phenotypes

59 The study of relationship of an organism to its envirinmet os known as
A Biology
B Ecology
C Zoology
D Mycology

60 The soil or terrestrial ecosystem have some adaptations for animals and plant
A Supporting tissues
B Retention of food
C Temperature
D Neutrients

61 The study of the development of an organism from a fertilized egg or zygode is called 
A Morphology
B Physiology
C Histology
D Embryology

62 Lipids are important dietery constituent because of 
A High energy value
B Fat soluble vitamins
C Essential fatty acids
D All of these

63 One of the following is very useful in cheesemaking 
A Nuerospora
B Yeast
C Pencillium
D Aspergillus

64 The most exclusive charachter of sellaginella is
A Rhizophore
B Dichotomous branching
C Ligule
D Heterospory

65 The family with the highest number of medicinal plants is 
A Compositae 
B Malvaceae
C Sloanaceae
D Graminaceae

66 Embryo sac is
A Megasporangium
B Megaspore
C Female gametophyte
D Female gamete

67 Our ear can detect sound ranging in frequency from about
A 20-2000 Hz
B 20-2500Hz
C 20-20000Hz
D 30-70 000Hz

68 Retrogressive changes are those in which
A The existing structure are not lost
B The new structure are formed
C The existing structures are lost
D The existing structures are modified

69 Scientific name of enus flowerbasket is
A Euplectella 
B Euspongia
C Spongilla
D Leucosloenia

70 The vertebral cloumn in man consists of
A 23 vertebrae
B 29 vertebrae
C 33 vertebrae
D 39 vertebrae

This ends section 1 which is Biology


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

great posts, thanks for the help.


----------



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanksss soo much..#happy do u have the chemistry and phiscs part..?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah i do but as I said I am posting a part of the paper everyday and Mastahriz is consolidating my posts.

SECTION 2- PHYSICS
1 The unit of work in SI units is
A joule
B pound
C watt
D newton

2 Travel time of light from Pluto to Earth is
A 1 min 20 sec
B 4 min 5 sec
C 5hrs 20 sec
D 8hrs 10 sec

3 If & is the angle between vectors *A* and *B* THEN *A* x *B=
*A AB sec& *n*
B AB sin& *n*
C AB csc& *n*
D AB cos& *n*

4 If the cross product of two vectors vanishes, the vectors will be
A Parallel
B Anti paralell
C Perpendicular
D Non of these

5 The change in position of a bodyfrom its initial postion to its final postion is called 
A Velocity
B Displacement
C Acceleration
D Viscosity

6 When the velocity of a body is constant, its velocoty-time graph is a
A Vertical straight line
B Horizontal straight line
C Curve
D Parabola

7 In projectile motion the vertical component of velocity
A Varies point to point
B Remains constant
C Becomes zero
D Increases with time

8 The work done by a constant force *F* through displacement d is
A *F*X*d*
B *F.d*
C *F*+*d*
D *d*X*F

*9 The work done in one hour by an agency whose power is 1 kilowatt is
A One kilowatt hour 
B one kilowatt second
C One watt hour
D One watt second

10 A body of moment of inertia I=0.5kgm(square) about a fixed axis, rotates witha constant angular velocity of 100 rads, the angular momentum to sustain this motion is
A 50 Js
B 100Js
C 200Js
D 25Js


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

if u have done anything other than paki fsc or hssc, preparing for k.e. is a major waste
just forget k.e. and apply to other colleges where u have a good chance of gettin in


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

coolblue_one said:


> if u have done anything other than paki fsc or hssc, preparing for k.e. is a major waste
> just forget k.e. and apply to other colleges where u have a good chance of gettin in


i disagree


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

*ENTRANCE TEST 2009* *Students and parents are informed that Entrance Test for Admission to Govt. Medical and Dental Institutions of the Punjab for Session 2009-10, will be held on Sunday, September 27, 2009. 
It is mandatory to pass the Entrance Test of University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore to become eligible for admission to any Medical or Dental Institution (public or private) of the province. The process of admission will start in the last week of August, 2009 and a separate advertisement will be given in national dailies for this purpose.


*As written on the UHS website; ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

missakhwand said:


> i disagree


Care to elaborate?  Otherwise no one really knows what reasons you may have...



missakhwand said:


> *ENTRANCE TEST 2009* *Students and parents are informed that Entrance Test for Admission to Govt. Medical and Dental Institutions of the Punjab for Session 2009-10, will be held on Sunday, September 27, 2009.
> It is mandatory to pass the Entrance Test of University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore to become eligible for admission to any Medical or Dental Institution (public or private) of the province. The process of admission will start in the last week of August, 2009 and a separate advertisement will be given in national dailies for this purpose.
> 
> 
> *As written on the UHS website; ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::..


Good post!


----------



## imranhaq327 (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the Entrance test only for pakistani students or is it for foriegn applicants as well?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

All candidates competing for the seats reserved for local and overseas Pakistanis are required to pass this entry test.However a foreigner can apply as an overseas Pakistani as well by obtaining something called a "domicile"...however my information on the subject is limited so I hope some one else clarifies the fact.



MastahRiz said:


> Care to elaborate?  Otherwise no one really knows what reasons you may have...


Although the facts stated in the Pakistani FSc text books are hard to memorize and and different for people from the US I believe that it does not require any more effort than preparing for the SAT or MCAT.(I say this because I am preparing for both SAT and the local Pakistanis entry test and have studied from both of these system-I did O Levels and then went on to do FSc from the Federal Board Of Secondary Education Islamabad FBISE).
hope this gives a reason as to why I disagree.#yes


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Physics continued...
11 The frictional effect between different layers of a flowing fluid is described in term of
A Displacement of the fluid
B Acceleration of the fluid
C Velocity of the fluid
D Viscosity of the fluid

12 The pressure will be low where the speed of the fluid will be
A Zero
B Low
C High
D Constant

13 If the position on an oscillating object is given by the relation *x*=√2 sin(9pi/8t)
A 1 m
B 2 m
C 3 m
D 0 m

14 The force responsible for the the vibrating motion of simple pendulum is
A mg tanΘ
B mg cosΘ
C mg secΘ
D mg sinΘ

15 The waves which propagate by the oscillation of particles are called
A Heat waves
B Chemical waves
C Electromagnetic waves
D Mechanical waves

16 Crests and troughs are formed in
A Transverse waves
B Stationary waves
C Chemical waves
D Longitudinal waves


17 The wave propagation in space is by motion of
A Wave fronts
B Frequencies
C Wavelengths
D Amplitudes

18 Interference and diffraction of light support
A Transverse nature nature of light
B Wave nature of light
C Particle nature of light
D Quantum nature of light

19 The ration of the angles subtended by the image as seen through the optical device to that subtended by the object at the unaided eye is called the
A Magnification
B Classification
C Magnification
D Tabulation

20Corpuscular nature of light is proposed by
A Maxwell
B Young
C Huygen
D Newton


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

21 SI unit of permitttivity are
A 
B 
C 
D 

22 The temperature at which the value of resitivity falls to zera is callled
A Lowest temperature
B Zero temperature
C Critical temperature
D Highest temperature

23 If the mass of the earth becomes 4 times, the value of G is
A Doubled
B Increased by 4 times
C Not affected
D None of the above

24 The following is not an electro magnetic wave by nature,
A Radar wave
B Ultra violet
C Heat wave
D Sound wave

25 Rontgen is the unit of
A Heat radiation
B Electromagnetic radiation
C Unit of radiation dose
D None of the above

26 The concept of electric field theory was introduced by 
A Dalton
B Kepler
C Newton
D Micheal Faraday

27 The force of attraction between two oppositely charged body is proportional to
A Magnitude of positive charge
B Magnitude of negative charge
C Distance between the charges
D The product of the charges

28 SI unit of charge is
A Ampere
B Coulomb
C Calorie
D Joule

29 Which is a vector quantity?
A Electric charge
B Electric field
C Electrical energy
D Electrical potential difference

30 Free electrons are
A Tightly bound
B Fixed
C Loosely bound
D Lightly fixed

31The graphical representation of Ohm's law is
A Hyperbola
B Ellipse
C Parabola
D Straight line 

32 The resistance of a conductor does not depend on its
A Mass
B Resistivity
C Length
D Cross sectional area

33 Which one of the following materials is useful for making bulb filament?
A Constantan
B Nichrome
C Copper
D Tungsten

34 An instrument which can measure potential without drawing any current is called,
A Voltmeter
B Galvanometer
C Potentiometer
D Ammeter

35 A permanent magnet will not attract
A Steel
B Nickel
C Aluminum
D Copper

36 Total number of lines of magnetic induction passing through any surface placed perpendicular to the field is called
A Flux density
B Magnetic induction
C Magnetic flux
D Self induction

37 The charges moving perpendicular to B experience
A Maximum force
B Minimum force
C No force
D Moderate force

38 A charged particle moves through a magnetic field. the effect of the field is to change the particle's
A Energy
B Velocity
C Speed
D Direction of motion

39 A sensitive galvanometer measure current in
A Amperes
B Milli amperes
C Micro amperes
D In divisions of angles of twist

40 A device used for the detection and measurement of current is called
A Avometer
B Voltmeter
C Galvanometer
D Ammeter

41 Induction is measured in 
A Ohm
B Volt
C Henry
D Weber

42 Electromotive force is most closely related to
A Inductance
B Potential difference
C Magnetic flux density
D Electric field intensity

43 Mutual inductance has a practical role in the performance of a 
A Radio choke
B A.C. generator
C D.C. generator
D Transformers

44 A dynamo converts
A Mechanical energy into electrical energy
B Electrical energy into mechanical energy
C Magnetic energy into mechanical energy
D Magnetic energy into electricity energy

45 Radio frequency transformers often employ air core coils in order to
A Eliminate core loss
B Reduce coil weight
C Cut initial cost
D Eliminate winding labour


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the questions! Great help. But do you also happen to know the answers? Or should we all post the answers that we think are right and then the the overlapping one's would be right i guess.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the answer key as well but I don't know how to post it in a way that would not be confusing..but let's see,I want to Finish with posting the questions before I think about posting answers.LOL


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

46 A sinusoidal AC has a maximum value at 15A. What is its rms value?
A 8.5 A
B 9.6 A
C 10.5 A
D 15.5 A

47 An alternating current is that which
A Changes continuously in magnitude and reverses periodically in direction
B Gets only its direction reversed after equal intervals of time
C Varies in magnitude
D Flows intermittently

48 The actual shape of a complex waveform is determined by
A The number of harmonics
B Kind of harmonics
C Amplitude of harmonics
D All of the above

49 The capacitive reactance of a 0.1 μFcapacitor at 15.9KHz equals ________ ohms.
A 1000
B 159
C 100
D 50

50 The applied voltage in an R-L circuit lags behined the circuit current by
A 0?
B 90?
C 45?
D Angle lying between 0?an 90?

51 A choke coil is used as a resistance in
A Wheatstone bridge
B D.C. potentiometer
C D.C. circuit
D A.C. circuit

52 In F.M. the deviation ratio is
A Always less than unity
B Worst-case modulation index
C Variable
D The same as percent modulation

53 Electronic distribution of a Si atom is
A 2,10,2
B 2,8,4
C 2,7,5
D 2,4,8

54 Which of the following has the greatest energy gap?
A Insulators
B Conductors
C Semiconductors
D All of these

55 Hole is equivalent to
A A negative charge
B A positive charge
C A neutral charge
D An electron

56 At higher level forward voltages, a junction diode is likely to
A Burn out 
B Get saturated
C Suffer breakdown
D Become noisy

57 An AND gate
A Implements logic addition
B Is equivalent to a series switching circuit
C Is an ant-or-all gate
D Is equal to a parallel cicuit

58 A binary half-subtractor 
A Can also subtract half numbers
B Can be used as an adder 
C Consists of a XOR gate and AND gate
D Subtracts a number in two steps

59 A particle having the mass of an electron and the charge of a proton is called
A Anti proton
B Positron
C Gamma particle 
D Photon

60 Pair production can not take place in vaccum as
A Mass is not conserved
B Energy is not conserved
C Momentum is not conserved
D Charge is not conserved
This ends the physics section


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Section 3- CHEMISTRY
Before I start typing this section let me tell you something; since I don't know how to type formulas here I have come up with a method-
1 In the upper line I am typing the symbols 
2 in the lower one I am typing the number of molecules
3 The dots are spaces and don't mean anything
I hope everyone understands...if someone knows a better way to do it please let me know I would be happy to type formulas in that way. 


1 HCl, HI, H2O, and NH3 are
A Mono atomic molecules
B Diatomic molecules
C Polyatomic molecules
D Hetero atomic molecules

2 The number of moles of CO2 which contain 8.0g of oxygen
A 0.25
B 0.50
C 1.0
D 1.50

3 Tin has __________ isotopes
A 10
B 11
C 12
D 13

4 Solvent extraction is an equilibrium process and it is controlled by
A Law of mass action
B The amount of solvent used
C Distribution law
D The amount of solute

5 95% ethanol is called
A Rectified spirit
B Diesel
C Crystal
D Petrol


----------



## sonia (Aug 14, 2007)

thanxx #wink


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

sonia to get admission in KE you really need to work your heart out..First of all read the Fsc 10th and 11th books,then only you stand a chance for admission in KE.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

chickoos said:


> sonia to get admission in KE you really need to work your heart out..First of all read the Fsc 10th and 11th books,then only you stand a chance for admission in KE.


10th and 11th?! not 11th and 12th?!#wink


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

6 The order of diffusion of the rate of diffusion of gases ammonia,sulpuredioxide, chlorine gas, and carbondioxide is
A Ammonia>carbon dioxide>sulphurdioxide>chlorine
B Chlorine>sulphuredioxide>carbon dioxide>ammonia
C Ammonia>sulphuredioxide>chlorine>carbon dioxide
D ammonia>chlorine>sulphurdioxide>carbon dioxide

7 The density of a gas is directly proportional to pressure, inversely proportional to temperature, and directly proportional to 
A momentum
B Viscosity
C Molar mass
D None of these

8 The partial pressure of oxygen gas in the lungs is 116 grams per square centimeter while in the atmosphere it is
A 159 grams per square centimeter
B 200 grams per square centimeter
C 259 grams per square centimeter
D 459 grams per square centimeter

9 The vapour pressure of a liquid depends upon its
A Melting point
B Cooling point
C Freezing point
D Boiling point

10 Rutherford's model of an atom failed because
A It did not account for the stability of an atom
B It did not account for the attraction between protons and neutrons
C The atoms did not have a nucleus and electrons
D None of these

11 Splitting of spectral lines when atoms are subjected to strong electric effect is called
A Stark effect
B Compton effect
C Zeeman effect
D Photoelectric effect

12 The velocity of a photon is
A Dependant on its source
B Independent of its wavelength
C Dependant on its wavelength
D Equal to the square of its amplitude


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

o yea i am so sorry its 11th and 12th


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

13 The angle between any 2 sp3 hybridized orbital is
A 60?
B 90?
C 120?
D 180?

14 Bond order of N is
.........................2
A 2
B 3
C 4
D 5

15 The structure of a carbondioxide molecule is
A Linear
B Angular
C Tetrahedral
D None of these

16 The energy of the universe is
A Variable 
B Not constant
C Constant
D None of these

17 Calorie is equivalent to
A 2.184 J
B 1.184 J
C 0.184 J
D 3.184 J

18 The value of K 
.......................c
A Changes with temperature
B Does not change with increase in temperature
C Does not change with decrease in temperature
D None of these

19 pH of pure water is
A 5
B 6
C 7
D 8


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

20 7% w.v sugar solution in water contains contains
A 7 g of sugar in 1000 cubic centimeter of water
B 7 g of sugar in 100 cubic centimeter of water
C 7 g of sugar in 10 cubic centimeter of water
D 70 g of sugar in 100 cubic centimeter of water

21 18 g of glucose is dissolved in 90 g of water, the relative lowering of vapor pressure is equal to
A 1/21
B 1/31
C 1/41
D 1/51

22 Freezing point of benzene is
A 3.5 ?C
B 4.5 ?C
C 5.5 ?C
D 6.5 ?C

23 The flow of electrons is called
A Electrolyte
B Cathode
C Anode
D Electric current

24 The process of splitting up an ionic compound into charged particles when fused or dissolved i water is called
A Hydration
B Evaporation
C Ionization
D Electrolysis

25 Loss of electron is called
A Oxidation
B Reduction
C Induction
D None of these

26 In case of electrolysis of aqueous sodium nitrate, the products are
A Sodium and oxygen gas
B Sodium and Oxygen atoms
C Nitrogen and oxygen gas
D Nitrogen and sodium

27 Chemical kinetics deals with
A Rate of entropy
B Rate of action
C Rate of reaction
D Rate of temperature change

28 The catalytic action of enzymes is 
A Temperature dependent 
B Not affected by temperature
C Temperature independent
D None of these

29 In oxidation of oxalic acid with acidified potassium per magnate the product which acts as auto catalyst is
A Carbon dioxide gas 
B Potassium sulfate
C Manganese sulfate
D Water

30 When the temperature of the reacting gases is raised by 10 K therate od the reaction is almost
A Doubled 
B Quartered
C Halved
D One third

32 Mark the correct statement
A Sodium ion is smaller than the sodium atom
B Sodium ion is lager than sodium atom
C Chlorine ion is smaller than chlorine atom
D Chlorine and chlorine atom are equal in size

32 Which statement is incorrect?
A All the metals are good conductors of electricity
B All metals are good conductors of heat
C All metal form +ve ions
D All metal acidic oxides

33 The oxides of beryllium are 
A Acidic 
B Basic
C Amphoteric
D None of these


34 Which one of the following is not an alkali metal
A Francium
B Cesium
C Rubidium
D Radium

35 The element cesium bears resemblance with
A Calcium
B Chromium
C Both of these
D None of these

36 The ore CaSO .2H O has the general name
......................4....2

A Gypsum
B Dolomite
C Calcite
D Epsom salt

37 Which element is deposited at the cathode during the electrolysis of brine in Nelson's cell
A Hydrogen gas
B Sodium
C Chlorine gas
D Oxygen gas

38 Which metal is used in termite process because of its activity?
A Iron
B Copper
C Aluminum
D Zinc

39 Which element among the following belongs to group 4 A of the periodic table?
A Barium
B Iodine
C Lead
D Oxygen

40 In group 5 A elements the most electronegative element is 
A Sb
B N
C P
D As

41 Laughing gas is chemically
A Nitrogen monoxide
B Di nitrogen oxide
C Nitrogen dioxide
D Di nitrogen tetra oxide

42 Which of the following hydrogen halides has the weakest soultion
A HF
B HBr
C HI
D HCl

43 Which is the strongest acid?
A HClO
B HClO
........2
C HClO
........3
D HClO
........4

44 Which of the following is a non-typical transition element?
A Cr
B Mn
C Zn
D Fe

45 The strength of binding energy of transition elements depends upon 
A No of electron pairs 
B No of unpaired electrons
C No of neutrons
D No of protons

46 A double bond consists of 
A 2 sigma bonds
B 1 sigma and 1 pi bond
C 1 sigma and 2 pi bonds
D 2 pi bonds


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a qusetion does king edward have a different entrance exam then alll the other lahore schools, because i saw somewhere that there would be a test on the 27 August and that if you don't pass that you won't get into any other med school in lahore


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

the king Edward medical college test is actually the entry test set by the government of Punjab and anyone who wants to study medicine in Punjab has to pass this test with at least 40% regardless of whether they are applying in a government of private college.
The test on 27th of August is not only for king Edward medical college it is for all the medical colleges of Punjab.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> the king Edward medical college test is actually the entry test set by the government of Punjab and anyone who wants to study medicine in Punjab has to pass this test with at least 40% regardless of whether they are applying in a government of private college.
> The test on 27th of August is not only for king Edward medical college it is for all the medical colleges of Punjab.



after the test, does the government put up a list telling the candidates about the medical colgs which they are eligible for? or its our job to find that out.
also, the main UHS entrance test does not include math? right? =/


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

blueray said:


> after the test, does the government put up a list telling the candidates about the medical colgs which they are eligible for? or its our job to find that out.
> =/


After the test, if you are interested in applying to a government college; the UHS asks you to fill and submit your application for admission. Then after a few weeks a merit list is put up on the premises of all the government operated medical colleges. Merit list and the entry test are also available on the UHS website.


> also, the main UHS entrance test does not include math? right?


yeah, it doesn't they test you in biology, physics, chemistry, and english
Don't hesitate to ask anything else.#yes


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

47 The state of hybridization of carbon atoms in methane is
A sp3
B sp2
C sp
D dsp2

48 Formula of chloroform is
A CH3Cl
B CCl4
C CH2Cl2
D CHCl3

49 The presence of double bond in a compound is a sign of 
A Saturation
B Unsaturation
C Substitution 
D None of these

50 The benzene molecule contains
A 3 double bonds
B 2 double bonds
C 1 double bond
D De localized pi-electron charge

51 Benzene can not undergo
A Substitution reaction
B Addition reaction
C Oxidation reaction
D Elimination reaction

52 Grignard reagent is reactive due to
A The presence of halogen atom
B The presence of Mg atom
C The polarity of C-Mg bond
D None of these

53 Elimination bimolecular reactions involve
A First order kinetic third order kinetics
B Second order kinetics
C Third order kinetics
D Zero order kinetics


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> yeah, it doesn't they test you in biology, physics, chemistry, and english
> Don't hesitate to ask anything else.#yes


Wooh hoo .. thankyou, now i am a bit relaxed #cool .. 
yeah i won't hesistate now, especially after finding a person like you. #grin
hope you don't get tired answering my questions. #grin

thanks again #happy


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

54 Which compound shows hydrogen bonding?
A C2H6
B C2H5Cl
C CH-O-CH3
D C2H5OH

55 ethanol can be converted into ethanoic acid by
A Hydrogenation
B Hydration
C Oxidation
D Fermentation

56 Formalin is
A 10% solution of formaldehyde in water
B 20% solution of formaldehyde in water
C 40% solution of formaldehyde in water
D 60% solution of formaldehyde in water

57 Which of the following reagents will react with both aldehyde and ketones?
A Grignard's reagent
B Tollen's reagent
C Fehlings reagent
D Benedict's reagent

58 Which acid is used in the manufacture of synthetic fiber?
A Formica acid
B Oxalic acid
C Carbonic acid
D Acetic acid

59 An aqueous solution of an organic compound reacts with sodium carbonate to produce carbon dioxide gas. Which one of the following would be the organic compound?
A CH2=CH-CH3
B CH3-CHO
C CH3COOC2H5
D CH3-CH2-COOH

60 Which of the following polymers is a synthetic polymer?
A Animal fat
B Starch
C Cellulose
D Polyester

This finally ends the chemistry section...(whew!) Do I need to type the whole English section as well or one question from each section suffice(please say that 1 question each would be enough! lol). 
Do let me know as soon as possible


----------



## sameera (Jul 12, 2008)

for the entry test just go through the books over and over again
whether you like it or not you'll have to rotte
and a very very good FSc/A level score 
i got 993 in MCAT but i'm still at FMH because i had 871 in FSC 
so be prepared for a heart break if you have less than 930 marks#confused


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> This finally ends the chemistry section...(whew!) Do I need to type the whole English section as well or one question from each section suffice(please say that 1 question each would be enough! lol).
> Do let me know as soon as possible


I am waiting...could you people PLEASE tell what all of you want?


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> I am waiting...could you people PLEASE tell what all of you want?


A question from each section would be good. I personally just need a taste of it.
thanks #wink


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay then, here you go...
there are three types of questions in the english section
I'll type just one of each,

1-Aslam's father *had* even *build *a small *airport *in the valley *outside
*A Had
B Build
C Airport
D Outside
(you're supposed to identify which one of the words in bold is incorrect-personally I think thw whole sentence is wrong I've learnt not to trust Pakistani English lol)


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
This link contains information about the entry test-there's this orientation thing for parents and students on 21st of july for those who want to gain nay additional info about the test..


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey missakhwand
First of all, thank you so very much for all the effort. I really appreciate it.
Can you go a little further and post the answers as well? God bless you.

Btw, besides this Entry test and the IBCC certificate, I am assuming I need to fill out an application.
Where am I supposed to get an application form for KE? I went to their website and they don't have anything updated. The prospectus is still from the 2007-08 session. What do I do? (Sorry if this is not in the correct topic even if it relates to KE).


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

paddu said:


> Hey missakhwand
> Btw, besides this Entry test and the IBCC certificate, I am assuming I need to fill out an application.
> Where am I supposed to get an application form for KE? I went to their website and they don't have anything updated. The prospectus is still from the 2007-08 session. What do I do? (Sorry if this is not in the correct topic even if it relates to KE).


yes you do need to fill out an application; which will be available around first week of July?(at least it was last year) which is why the website is not updated... when they start giving out the prospectus for this year's entry test, they would put it up on their notice board on their website-I'll post the link when they put the notice up or you could check it for yourself on the UHS website.


> Can you go a little further and post the answers as well? God bless you.


Okay I'll try to put it up inshaAllah by the end of this week(probably)


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

answers for section 1 Biology
1 Option B 
2 Option D
3 Option A
4 Option D
5 Option D
6 Option A
7 Option D
8 Option D
9 Option B
10 Option D
11 Option B
12 Option D
13 Option C
14 Option A
15 Option B
16 Option D
17 Option B
18 Option C
19 Option D
20 Option D
21 Option B
22 Option B
23 Option D
24 Option C
25 Option B
26 Option A
27 Option B
28 Option D
29 Option B
30 Option C
31 Option A
32 Option A
33 Option A
34 Option A
35 Option D
36 Option C
37 Option B
38 Option C
39 Option A
40 Option A
41 Option A
42 Option D
43 Option B
44 Option A
45 Option A
46 Option D
47 Option C
48 Option C
49 Option D
50 Option B
51 Option D
52 Option C
53 Option D
54 Option D
55 Option A
56 Option B
57 Option C
58 Option B
59 Option B
60 Option C
61 Option D
62 Option D
63 Option C
64 Option D
65 Option C
66 Option C
67 Option C
68 Option C
69 Option A
70 Option C
I hope everyone can understand the answers this way..


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for everything.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Answers for section 2 physics
1 Option A 
2 Option C
3 Option B
4 Option A
5 Option B
6 Option B
7 Option A
8 Option B
9 Option A
10 Option A 
11 Option D
12 Option C
13 Option A
14 Option D
15 Option D
16 Option A
17 Option A
18 Option B
19 Option C
20 Option D
21 Option A
22 Option C
23 Option C
24 Option D
25 Option D
26 Option D
27 Option D
28 Option B
29 Option B
30 Option C
31 Option D
32 Option A
33 Option A
34 Option C
35 Option D
36 Option C
37 Option A
38 Option D
39 Option D
40 Option C
41 Option C
42 Option B
43 Option D
44 Option A
45 Option A
46 Option C
47 Option A
48 Option D
49 Option C
50 Option D
51 Option D
52 Option B
53 Option B
54 Option A
55 Option B
56 Option A
57 Option B
58 Option C
59 Option B
60 Option C


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Members please remember to click on the button 'add reputation' on Missakhwand posts. A lot of effort has been put into these posts.

Thanks.


----------



## Miz Malick (Jun 19, 2009)

salam 
i was trying out the entry test and it is very helpful, could you kindly post the chemistry answers aswell. by the way, i want to appear in Shifa and am a student from uk, so im not sure what the entry tests will be like. is the shifa test similar to the King Edwarrd test?


----------



## maha.nasim (Jul 2, 2009)

wayt im confused isnt the UHS test on the 27th of sept only?? and isnt it the same thng as the punjab test?

wats on the 27th of august then!??!:S n whered u ppl get that date frm?:S


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Miz Malick said:


> salam
> is the shifa test similar to the King Edwarrd test?


All tests for colleges within Punjab are somehow similar to the king Edward test because the king Edward test is set by the government of Punjab. So yes you canuse this sample test as a basis to study from #yes



maha.nasim said:


> wayt im confused isnt the UHS test on the 27th of sept only?? and isnt it the same thng as the punjab test?
> 
> wats on the 27th of august then!??!:S n whered u ppl get that date frm?:S


I don't know from where you got this august 27th date...27th of august is the time around which they start handing out forms for registration for this test!The actual test is on 27th of September.
As a proof...


> *ENTRANCE TEST 2009* *Students and parents are informed that Entrance Test for Admission to Govt. Medical and Dental Institutions of the Punjab for Session 2009-10, will be held on Sunday, September 27, 2009.
> It is mandatory to pass the Entrance Test of University of Health Sciences (UHS) Lahore to become eligible for admission to any Medical or Dental Institution (public or private) of the province. The process of admission will start in the last week of August, 2009 and a separate advertisement will be given in national dailies for this purpose.
> 
> 
> *As written on the UHS website; ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore (IT-Server)::..


I'm sure you won't have any doubts *now*

And by the way, UHS has its own website, which should be checked before anyone posts anything about the test...we are here to clear things out for others-not confusing them. No offense to anyone in particular before anybody takes my comment personally and starts arguing#wink

Okay people seems like all of my efforts have been almost useless....People like you all(I mean those who've done A Levels do not need to look at his sample test...you'll be tested from your own syllabus starting from this year...
therefore...I do not consider it necessary to post the rest of the answers...
As proof;
http://221.120.210.195/downloads/9700_y09_sy.pdf for biology syllabus

http://221.120.210.195/downloads/9701_y09_sy.pdf for chemistry

http://221.120.210.195/downloads/9702_y09_sy.pdf for physics


http://221.120.210.195/downloads/ModelPapernonFsc09.pdf this is the model paper..
have fun studying!


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

missakhwand, your efforts were and are far from useless.
You pretty much made my day.


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

Really nice wand, I printed all of it out lol. Really useful information.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Scorp said:


> Really nice wand, I printed all of it out lol. Really useful information.


It's shameless to ask, but shouldn't you be adding to my reputation?#wink


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

missakhwand said:


> It's shameless to ask, but shouldn't you be adding to my reputation?#wink


Haha my bad, there you go.


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Assalamu alaikum,
Ok can someone please confirm this: _anybody_ who wants to get admission into KE, whether local or foreigner, _has_ to take the entry test? Is it possible for anyone to get admission without taking it? 
I want to apply to Lahore colleges like KE, FJ and AIMC. I've done all my schooling from the US and I just got my dual nationality nadra card. I got my IBCC done, 889/1100 marks. Is this good enough for KE? And is the entry test completely mandatory this year for all colleges in Lahore, like FJ and AI?


----------



## Aiman asif (Aug 29, 2009)

hey please if you can post the english section as well ,that would be very awesome !


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

EVERYONE has to pass the UHS test this year of UHS in order to gain admission into KE or any other government college.
A n equivalence of 889/1100 seems to be pretty ok for KE but if you haven't applied for the test already, you've missed it because the last date to register was today.I'm sorry I couldn't reply earlier. 



Aiman asif said:


> hey please if you can post the english section as well ,that would be very awesome !


The english section for this year's test is available on the UHS site check it out.
I'm sorry I don't have the time to post it as I too am preparing for the test.


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Aw it's ok, yeah it's too late now. But anyway, I'll just see if there's something I can do. #cool


----------



## livingsonpari (Mar 7, 2009)

aoa i want to ask if someone have the key to english of sample test of pmc and from where i should prepare english for pmc#happy


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

pmc as in Punjab medical in Faisalabad?


----------

